# 1-Testosterone Cypionate (DHB) 100 mg/ml



## Aquascutum828 (Feb 24, 2013)

Morning guys! 

I hope that someone of you could help me out?
I will receive 10Ml of 1-Testosterone Cypionate (DHB) 100 mg/ml in a couple of week to leave a review about the gear.

Now to the question, has anyone test this before?
And what dose would you recommend and how will the cycle look like?
Some people say 3 weeks on and 2 of?
This is brand new in Sweden, but you guys are years ahead of us!

I read that some of the negative effects are like Trenbolones, with insomnia, aggression etc etc.

Take care fellows!


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 24, 2013)

I have used DHB cyp quite a bit-

First off yes there is a strong similarity between Tren and DHB. Both tend to have thermogenic properties, Although Tren being much stronger in this regard. Insomnia has been a bit of an issue with both as well but again Tren tends to be the worst of the two when it comes to poor sleep. There will be an increase in strength from DHB-

Pretty much in all the ways they are similar Tren always is going to be the stronger of the two, as far as strength, muscle hardness etc. The aggression between the two is not very comparable, Tren makes me supper aggro and DHB does not at all... Not much more than dbol.

Where they are different-
DHB tends to skyrocket my blood pressure as where Tren for me doesn't all that bad. DHB also tends to give me a better pump while lifting similar to dbol. DHB will not kill your appetite the way Tren can so its a nice bulker. 

As far as dosing- it's on the stronger side of injectables but I was able to tolerate higher doses quite well but felt that over 900mg/ew for me was a bit of a waste.

I have ran it at 400mg/ ew for a 10 week cycle with a 800mg front load. I've also ran it at 600-800mg/week for 12 weeks and loved it. I feel 750-800mg is perfect with 400-500mg of test... If I were to go higher in the test my heart feels like it just wants to beat out of my chest.

Other than the blood pressure I did not have any sides at all and as soon as I stopped 8-10 days my blood pressure was right back 133/71.

I don't see any logical reason to cycle it any different than any other compound, in fact it would seem pretty counter productive to do 2-3 on then 2 off- 

When ever I write about DHB I keep referring to it as Trens little brother and I feel pretty strong in that assessment.


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Feb 24, 2013)

Double post..


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Feb 24, 2013)

Okey.
Don't you think 400-600 ew is a bit much to be the first time?
I was thinking that 100-200 would be a proper dose 
Hmm, I think I will be on 250 test e ew when i run DHB so my heart dosn't leave my body ^^


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 24, 2013)

I mean is this your first cycle? 

Even still 200mg is pretty weak. I've never seen it in a 100mg/ml preparation cause most people run 400+


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Feb 24, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> I mean is this your first cycle?
> 
> Even still 200mg is pretty weak. I've never seen it in a 100mg/ml preparation cause most people run 400+



No, only on DHB.
I've done quite a lot of cycles before.
I just felt that I should start out in a low dose just to see how it works on me.
But okey, 400 might be more proper then.
The brand is Lion Labs (I'm not sure if I can write the brands name here, the last time the moderates erased it.).


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 24, 2013)

I definitely think 400mg of DHB is good place to start


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Feb 24, 2013)

Okey I'll try it out!

I would appreciate if anyone else could give a opinion on 1-test (DHB)


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 24, 2013)

What is DHB?


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thunder46 said:


> What is DHB?



Dihydroboldenone- 

Same hormone as methyl-1test but usually attached to a cypionate ester. Great hormone, love the stuff


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 24, 2013)

Heard mostly t1 is like an ancillary compound with incredible hardness and not much bulk or weight gain
Keep eye on rbc cause it gets jacked on cyp 1 similar to eq. Common dose is 300 week split up.I'd do 200 and see how it treats you. I'd have gone with tne or suspension.Aqua can u keep a report on this if possible bro? Be good for people to read. Its not too popular in USA.better alternatives.thanks


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 25, 2013)

No 1-test will put a lot of mass on you! It's very much like tren just a bit milder.


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 25, 2013)

Anyone here ever try ment? I've got a source that sells it but I may just stick to tren.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 25, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> Anyone here ever try ment? I've got a source that sells it but I may just stick to tren.



It's definitely on my list, but I've had so much shipping and reshipping issue with my source that I'm not that eager to make an order just try it. Although all the feed back I've heard has been amazing! If you decide to put in a small order let me know!


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 25, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> It's definitely on my list, but I've had so much shipping and reshipping issue with my source that I'm not that eager to make an order just try it. Although all the feed back I've heard has been amazing! If you decide to put in a small order let me know!



I actually maybe ordering this week for someone. I've got all the good sources


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 25, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> Anyone here ever try ment? I've got a source that sells it but I may just stick to tren.



What's ment? 
Time to learn something new here today on Anasci. I think I do everyday and thanks for the patience .


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 25, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> What's ment?
> Time to learn something new here today on Anasci. I think I do everyday and thanks for the patience .



http://www.elitefitness.com/forum/anabolic-steroids/ment-profile-718327.html


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Feb 25, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Heard mostly t1 is like an ancillary compound with incredible hardness and not much bulk or weight gain
> Keep eye on rbc cause it gets jacked on cyp 1 similar to eq. Common dose is 300 week split up.I'd do 200 and see how it treats you. I'd have gone with tne or suspension.Aqua can u keep a report on this if possible bro? Be good for people to read. Its not too popular in USA.better alternatives.thanks



Yeah ofc, when I'm starting with DHB I write a report 
I think it would be in about 3-4 weeks before I start


----------



## Keith1569 (Feb 25, 2013)

Damn I haven't used 1-test cyp since before it was illegal.. I miss it sometimes ha


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Feb 25, 2013)

Keith1569 said:


> Damn I haven't used 1-test cyp since before it was illegal.. I miss it sometimes ha



So what are you waiting for ?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 2, 2013)

Skip the ment.I see estro issue from all my reading and better compounds out not as harsh.imo


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Mar 2, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Skip the ment.I see estro issue from all my reading and better compounds out not as harsh.imo



Oh, can you paste some links?
I'm getting sponsored with these so I really want to know as much as I can before I eventually start.

But yeah, Tren is a good alternative ofc


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 2, 2013)

Did u read link enigmaniac posted from some othr place on his post 17 here.? I just read that now and it's what I thot. Ments similar to  cheque drop. Heres a past Anasci ment post
http://www.anasci.org/vB/anabolic-steroid-discussion/26374-trestolone-acetate-ment.html

Aqua ,web search ( ment anabolic ) lots a links. Thanks


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you Iron. I will do that!


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh, how stupid am I..
It isn't Ment I'm getting sponsored with.
It's Dihydroboldenone 1-testosterone cypionate.
It's not the same 
Ment is Trestolone.
Chemical structure: 7-alpha-19Nor-androst-4-en-3-one,17b-ol 

Dihydroboldenone is 1-test.
Chemical Names: 17beta-hydroxyandrost-1-en-3-one, 5alpha-androst-1-en-3-one, 17beta-ol

It's not even the same chemical structure 

Or have I just misunderstand you?


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Mar 3, 2013)

Aquascutum828 said:


> Oh, how stupid am I..
> It isn't Ment I'm getting sponsored with.
> It's Dihydroboldenone 1-testosterone cypionate.
> It's not the same
> ...



Ok a lot of confusion going on here-

Aquatic- some else brought up ment in this thread and we were talking about it, it was completely apart from your conversation about DHB.


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh, okey


----------

